# Brushing Styles For Poms



## PomeranianLovers (Jun 20, 2011)

Do you know any brushing styles for my Pomeranian. Her name is Italy. (We'll call her a Pom from now on.) I also want pinning up styles. Thanks!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

PomeranianLovers said:


> Do you know any brushing styles for my Pomeranian. Her name is Italy. (We'll call her a Pom from now on.) I also want pinning up styles. Thanks!


For Poms, line brushing with a slicker brush is the best way to brush. I usually start at the bottom of a hind leg, holding all the hair up with my left hand. Then I pull one section down (still holding the rest of the hair up) and brush it out thoroughly; when you're done, pull down another section and brush it. Repeat over the entire dog. Once you're finished, take a comb and run it through her hair; that way, you'll know for sure you got all the mats/dead undercoat. 

What is a "pinning up style"? Not familiar with that term.  BTW, Italy is adorable!!


----------



## PomeranianLovers (Jun 20, 2011)

jonaszook27 said:


> pinning up style means plz explain clearly or else upload related video plzzzzzz


Nothing special, I meant A style that won't hurt my Pomeranian where I can put doggie clips in her hair. It's not a real term though.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh, that's easy. Take your bow, loop a little rubberband around it (I use the kind that you get for braces...) and then just band it into her hair! Make sure you don't catch skin or make it too tight to where it pulls on her hair, that would hurt! IF you can slip a comb under it easily, then you're fine. HTH!


----------

